# Getting U-Boot ported



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Guys,

U-Boot is a very popular boot loader used in lots of embedded devices. <shameless plug>I'm an active developer and the x86 maintainer</shameless plug> and would love to get U-Boot up and running on my new Touchpad. Any ideas where to start?


----------



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

http://opensource.palm.com/3.0.2/index.html

uboot is already working on there


----------



## wix (Aug 22, 2011)

is that the current boot solution? that surprises me.


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

@samcripp - Holy awesomeness batman. They are running an ancient version, time to work on upgrading it

@wix - Why does that suprise you?


----------

